# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  justin/becca

## 9161leanne

if you were a scriptwriter and you could make up your own storyline for jake/justin/becca

what would it be?

i would make it so becca realised she belonged with justin. left jake for him after discovering she was pregnant with justins baby

----------


## Lennie

Well - this friday she actually discovers that she is in love with Justin

----------


## 9161leanne

yea i read about that in the inside soap

----------


## Lennie

Becca does realise that her and J are a better match as Ali said in the interview that 'there is something very real about there relationship, Justin understands her in a way Jake never has'

They have this bond/connection, that Becca doesnt have with Jake.

Her marriage has lost the passion and the spark (which she has with J) - basically she told Mandy that it feels like a 'flat' marriage.

----------


## 9161leanne

cant wait for next weeks episodes, wonder what mandy says to her

----------


## di marco

no offence but this thread has almost exactly the same discussion in it as the becca/jake/justin thread in the spoilers part

----------


## Lennie

> cant wait for next weeks episodes, wonder what mandy says to her


Have you looked in the Justin/Becca/Jake - i have put spoilers there for this week till 10th Feb  :Smile:

----------


## 9161leanne

ok thanks and sorry i should have looked first

----------


## Jade

> no offence but this thread has almost exactly the same discussion in it as the becca/jake/justin thread in the spoilers part


As above,

Closing

----------

